# Kuota Kebel 2007



## AllReD (Feb 11, 2007)

Have any of you guys riden a Kebel ?

I am getting a Kebel frameset for around 1600, what other contenders out there should i be thinking about? (Budget 1700.00)

My ride consist of short steep hills, rolling hills and long straights.


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

you may want to ask that question on www.weightweenies.starbike.com in their forum section under Road. You're more likely to get answers from people who have ridden a kuota.


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

I have a Kuota Kharma 2005 model with the raked forks (they went with a 'straight' fork last year). This is my first carbon bike and I think Kuota really did their homework with their frame design. Excellent ride qualities and stunning acceleration- I use it to commute in Tokyo. Weight is just over a kilo for the 52cm size I ride. I wouldn't hesitate to get a Kebel as it's a step up from Kuota's Kharma range in terms of the frame construction and the price is cheap beyond words. Of course, if it doesn't do it for you after a test ride look at something else. I'm just sorry I don't I have the funds for another Kuota right now.


----------



## AllReD (Feb 11, 2007)

sir duke said:


> I have a Kuota Kharma 2005 model with the raked forks (they went with a 'straight' fork last year). This is my first carbon bike and I think Kuota really did their homework with their frame design. Excellent ride qualities and stunning acceleration- I use it to commute in Tokyo. Weight is just over a kilo for the 52cm size I ride. I wouldn't hesitate to get a Kebel as it's a step up from Kuota's Kharma range in terms of the frame construction and the price is cheap beyond words. Of course, if it doesn't do it for you after a test ride look at something else. I'm just sorry I don't I have the funds for another Kuota right now.


I wont be able to test ride one as are no LBS near me that carry the Kebel or even a Kuota.

I was wondering also about the areo factor of the bike as sometimes during the year the wind really kicks in.


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

From the pictures I've seen so far it looks pretty slick-the seat tube is curved to give a shorter chain stay length. I wouldn't worry too much about the frame anyway, your wheels are more of a factor as far as wind drag is concerned. Take a deep breath and fork over the readies.


----------



## gumdad (Feb 2, 2006)

Get one. Mine came in 4 days ago. Full SRAM Force group, Mavic Ksyrium ES wheels. Have since put about 200 miles on it. Better than I ever anticipated - light, stiff and very comfortable.


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

gumdad said:


> Get one. Mine came in 4 days ago. Full SRAM Force group, Mavic Ksyrium ES wheels. Have since put about 200 miles on it. Better than I ever anticipated - light, stiff and very comfortable.


I see you are new to the forum! Pics and full ride report please!


----------



## gumdad (Feb 2, 2006)

Full ride report - it is light, stiff and vertically compliant. Massive bottom bracket. Craftmanship is top notch. These guys make great bikes at a great price. Ordered the nude carbon, so all worksmanship is there for the viewing. I had to wait 3 months for mine, which shows that I am not the only one aware of their quality. I got the Kuota bars, stem, frame, fork and post (have to get their post on this model since it is aero shaped) and am happy with this stuff also. One minor complaint is seat adjustment/installation - the front bolt is a bit tight to get to. But not a big deal since once it is set, frequent adjustments aren't necessary. Ordered from Bellati Sport - great communication, price and all around a pleasure to deal with. I would be happy to answer any specific questions for anyone considering one, or if you want detail pics of any part of the bike let me know.


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

Beautiful Bike, Gumdad! Congrats!


----------



## gumdad (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks crumjack. Makes me want to go for a ride every time I look at it.


----------



## martroy (Mar 29, 2004)

gumdad said:


> Full ride report - it is light, stiff and vertically compliant. Massive bottom bracket. Craftmanship is top notch. These guys make great bikes at a great price. Ordered the nude carbon, so all worksmanship is there for the viewing. I had to wait 3 months for mine, which shows that I am not the only one aware of their quality. I got the Kuota bars, stem, frame, fork and post (have to get their post on this model since it is aero shaped) and am happy with this stuff also. One minor complaint is seat adjustment/installation - the front bolt is a bit tight to get to. But not a big deal since once it is set, frequent adjustments aren't necessary. Ordered from Bellati Sport - great communication, price and all around a pleasure to deal with. I would be happy to answer any specific questions for anyone considering one, or if you want detail pics of any part of the bike let me know. Also, let me know that you can see the pics.


Great bike! What size is it ? I've ordered mine yesterday. It will be white, full ultegra with Fulcrum Racing 3 wheels. I can't wait to ride it... I hope it won't take 3 months to get it... 

Martin


----------



## tjeods (Feb 28, 2007)

Hey gumdad, I was looking to buy a Kebel from Bellati Sports as well but was concerned that I might get hit with a heavy duty charge. How much extra, if any, did you pay in duty charges above what you paid Bellati?


----------



## gumdad (Feb 2, 2006)

martroy - It is a Large. I ride a 56cm and this fit exactly as I hoped. I hope it doesn't take yours 3 months either. Bellati told me that Kuota's production can't keep up with demand. Good for Kuota, not so much for the waiting rider! Good luck.

tjeods - I paid 5% in duties I believe. Still came out WAY ahead of buying locally with taxes. Bellati was great the whole way through. They say you can check locally to find out the exact duties, but in the states it is usually not too high.


----------



## martroy (Mar 29, 2004)

gumdad said:


> martroy - It is a Large. I ride a 56cm and this fit exactly as I hoped. I hope it doesn't take yours 3 months either. Bellati told me that Kuota's production can't keep up with demand. Good for Kuota, not so much for the waiting rider! Good luck.


What is your inseam length and how tall are you ? I ordered the same size and I just want to make sure I made the right choice. I'm 5'10.5" tall and if I remember correctly, my inseam is around 33.5".

I think I should get it a bit faster (at least I hope) since Kuota North America is located near Montreal and the bikes are also painted here...

Btw, do you have a higher resolution picture of the whole bike ?

Thanks!


----------



## gumdad (Feb 2, 2006)

You ordered the right size. I am 5'11" with a 33" inseam. Fits like a glove. I would be happy to send you hi-res pics of the bike. Tell me what you want and how to best send them to you and I will make it happen. Congrats on your purchase and I hope you are riding it soon.


----------



## martroy (Mar 29, 2004)

gumdad said:


> You ordered the right size. I am 5'11" with a 33" inseam. Fits like a glove. I would be happy to send you hi-res pics of the bike. Tell me what you want and how to best send them to you and I will make it happen. Congrats on your purchase and I hope you are riding it soon.


Great! I was hesitating between the large and the XL. The Kuota website was suggesting the XL but my previous Cannondale was a 56cm with a 56cm top tube so I decided to go with what I was used to...

Btw, I've sent you a PM for the pictures.

Thanks again,

Martin


----------



## gumdad (Feb 2, 2006)

Ya, the Kuota site told me the same thing, but I went by the measurements of the frame which suggested the Large was right - glad I did. I will check for the PM and get pics to you in the next day or 2.


----------



## rrchea (Sep 16, 2002)

Gumdad,

did i just talked to you about you bike at Memorial park in HOUSTON ? if so, that is really cool.

rick


----------



## gumdad (Feb 2, 2006)

Yup. It's a small world isn't it? That's cool. What part of town do you live in? I am always looking for people to ride with on the weekends, maybe we could hook up sometime.

Keith


----------



## rrchea (Sep 16, 2002)

Keith,

i live next to Greatwood about six miles pass Sugarland (Southwest side of Houston). I ride with a group of Fillipino (10 -15 guys) EVERY Saturday. You are welcome to join us anytime. Most of the time we meet at GRandpkwy and Morton Rd. and we ride to Fulshea or Simoton. Sometime we will me at Katy High schoold and ride to Monaville or to Bellville or to Hemptead. we ride most of the time 44 miles and sometime 72 miles. For Sat 04/21/07 most of the guys are riding the MS 150, so about 5 of us will meet Grandpkwy (Hwy 99) & Morton Rd. @ 8:30am. and riding to Fulshear. If you want to join us for a ride tomorrow and you know where this is if not give me a call on my Cell: 832 613 5687 for direction. 


rick


----------



## gumdad (Feb 2, 2006)

Rick,

I live in the Heights, about 6 miles from Memorial Park. Some friends and I have a ride leaving from the park Saturday mornings at 7:30, 50 - 60 miles. So that is more convenient. I ride to the park, then do the ride. Thanks though. Anyone is always welcome to join us. Maybe I will see you next week on the death ride.

keith


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

That looks the business. I found a batch of Kebel frames in my LBS in Okachimachi, Tokyo.
They have red,black and white, I'm partial to the red but they don't have my size. Just as well, really..Enjoy the ride.


----------



## gumdad (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks Sir Duke. I understand the "just as well" part when it comes to looking around in the LBS - could drive a man to financial ruins, but bike bliss.


----------



## juy_socal (Mar 8, 2007)

Nice bikes, i was driving the 101 freeway towards ventura last saturday and i saw 3 kuota tri bikes in carbon black with easton wheels on a back of a black forerunner. I followed the car just to admire them. This are italian right? Anybody knows who sell them in los angeles?


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

*Kuota in L.A....*



juy_socal said:


> Nice bikes, i was driving the 101 freeway towards ventura last saturday and i saw 3 kuota tri bikes in carbon black with easton wheels on a back of a black forerunner. I followed the car just to admire them. This are italian right? Anybody knows who sell them in los angeles?


Try Triathlete Zombies in Redondo Beach. They are located off Catalina Ave next to Dive and Surf. They sell a lot of Kuotas. Sweeet bikes. OBTW, they are an Italian company but the frames are all made in Taiwan. If I hadn't just gotten a Kestrel Talon, a Kuota is one that would be at the top of my list.


----------



## rrchea (Sep 16, 2002)

Keith,

How are you! I just want to tell you i order a Kebel frameset,should be here Fri. I first was going to get the KOM. But after test riding bothe bikes for an hour, the KOM is way to stiff for me. The Kebel was so smooth over the rough road. I rode over the rough part over and over and i cant get over how smooth it is. It makes me excited just thinking about riding it and grinning from ear to ear over the joy of riding this bike. I have had some stiff bikes in the past: 06' Opal, 05' Kalibur. What a difference.


Rick @Memorial Park


----------



## gumdad (Feb 2, 2006)

Rick,

Congrats on your new purchase. I know about the grinning, I still get one across my face as well every time I ride mine. Can't wait to see yours. Send pics, or tell me when you will be out and maybe we can hook up. Congrats again.

Keith


----------



## dbmather (Apr 18, 2006)

Here's mine. Agreed with rcchea and gumdad on that ear to ear grin - got my new Kebel built up last weekend. About 150 miles on it now, super ride. VERY smooth yet great power transfer. Best bike I've owned, including a Colnago steel, a custom Landshark steel, and a Look 555.

View attachment 89028


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

*Fact?*

Is this a fact? 



Ride-Fly said:


> OBTW, they are an Italian company but the frames are all made in Taiwan.


----------



## gprenfro (May 6, 2007)

*Congrats and it's good to find others enjoying their Kebel*

First time jumping in to the dialogue here but . . . .
Congratulations on your new bike.
I have had mine since late March.
I am still trying to adjust to the compact.
I was accustomed to riding with a triple but I love the response and feel of this bike.

Enjoy
Greg


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

*Merckxman...*



merckxman said:


> Is this a fact?


I was told by the guys at Tri Zombies in Redondo that the frames are made in Asia, not Italy even though they are an Italian company. I don't think they make any of their own frames. They are a bike design/marketing company like Specialized. Tawain factories make quality frames. I am somewhat of a bike snob- I prefer the Colnagos, Pins, Orbeas, Times (my next bike), Looks, etc. But I also know that the Giants, C-dale Synapse, Kuotas, Kestrels, and the rest of the farmed out carbon frames are great rides too. I love my Kestel Talon. I just wish I would have gotten the Talon SL instead. Ride ON!!!


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

Re Taiwan, there's a big difference between a company designing their own bike and having it made according to their specs in Taiwan and a company buying bikes from Taiwan and then just slapping some labels on it.


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

Ride-Fly said:


> I was told by the guys at Tri Zombies in Redondo that the frames are made in Asia, not Italy even though they are an Italian company. I don't think they make any of their own frames. They are a bike design/marketing company like Specialized. Tawain factories make quality frames. I am somewhat of a bike snob- I prefer the Colnagos, Pins, Orbeas, Times (my next bike), Looks, etc. But I also know that the Giants, C-dale Synapse, Kuotas, Kestrels, and the rest of the farmed out carbon frames are great rides too. I love my Kestel Talon. I just wish I would have gotten the Talon SL instead. Ride ON!!!



Fwiw add Orbea to the farmed out list. Their carbon rigs come from China and get a Spanish paint job. Pinerello carbons are also asian production.


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

I'm not usually fond of white bar tape but that set up looks really clean, hope you enjoy your Kuota as much as I enjoy mine.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

*Orbeas too???*



teoteoteo said:


> Fwiw add Orbea to the farmed out list. Their carbon rigs come from China and get a Spanish paint job. Pinerello carbons are also asian production.


I am pretty sure that both Pin and Nag has carbon frames in their line-up that are made in Asia. I believe the Pin F3:13 and the Nag Christallo are Asian production frames. I don't know of others in their line-up. The Pin F4:13 and the Nag E1 (?) I am not sure. But I am suprised that Orbeas are Asian production. Are they all (Orcas, Onix's, and Opals) made in in Asia?? For the price Orbea charges, I would have thought they were made in Spain. Thanks for that info as my SO is partial to Orbeas and has been eyeing a Diva Orca. But for $3800 for an Ultegra equipped Diva, I would persuade her to get an Ultegra equipped Pin F3:13 for $1000 less.


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

Ride-Fly said:


> I am pretty sure that both Pin and Nag has carbon frames in their line-up that are made in Asia. I believe the Pin F3:13 and the Nag Christallo are Asian production frames.


The Cristallo is made in Italy. Colnago frames made in Taiwan are:

CLX

Arte

Primavera

Ramarro


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

Ride-Fly said:


> I am pretty sure that both Pin and Nag has carbon frames in their line-up that are made in Asia. I believe the Pin F3:13 and the Nag Christallo are Asian production frames. I don't know of others in their line-up. The Pin F4:13 and the Nag E1 (?) I am not sure. But I am suprised that Orbeas are Asian production. Are they all (Orcas, Onix's, and Opals) made in in Asia?? For the price Orbea charges, I would have thought they were made in Spain. Thanks for that info as my SO is partial to Orbeas and has been eyeing a Diva Orca. But for $3800 for an Ultegra equipped Diva, I would persuade her to get an Ultegra equipped Pin F3:13 for $1000 less.



Orbea has clung pretty heavy to the "bicycle or Spain" thing but as with most of the rest of the market their carbon stuff is china/overseas. The paint is done in Spain. Orbea has some talented people at work engineering etc that work in house though. 

Fausto Pinarello on his carbon bikes July/August 2007 Road Bike Action interview

"We couldn't possible make carbon fiber bicycles here in Italy; you need 100 people, there is a lot of industrial equipment and know how, not to mention the toxic materials that are used. In the far east they have the infastructure and the material that comes form Japan. I want the best materials for my bicycles and don't care where is comes from!"


----------



## TJosephM (Aug 10, 2007)

Gumdad- I sent you a PM about some thing on the Kebel.

Mostly though I would like to find out from anyone if that got a Kebel from Bellati Sports can give me an idea of how long it took to receive it after you placed the order?


----------



## gumdad (Feb 2, 2006)

Responded.


----------



## master2129 (Mar 30, 2007)

gumdad said:


> Full ride report - it is light, stiff and vertically compliant. Massive bottom bracket. Craftmanship is top notch. These guys make great bikes at a great price. Ordered the nude carbon, so all worksmanship is there for the viewing. I had to wait 3 months for mine, which shows that I am not the only one aware of their quality. I got the Kuota bars, stem, frame, fork and post (have to get their post on this model since it is aero shaped) and am happy with this stuff also. One minor complaint is seat adjustment/installation - the front bolt is a bit tight to get to. But not a big deal since once it is set, frequent adjustments aren't necessary. Ordered from Bellati Sport - great communication, price and all around a pleasure to deal with. I would be happy to answer any specific questions for anyone considering one, or if you want detail pics of any part of the bike let me know.


Very beautiful ride. I absolutely LOVE Kuota! They make a stellar frameset and the frames perform like Ferrrari's. They just keep innovating and their tubing gets more sick and intricate every Interbike Show. I can't wait to see what they have to show this year in Vegas.


----------



## Ben01t (Oct 30, 2006)

Here's a picture of mine.










I put 1000 + km on it and I absolutely love it. The fit and finish is superb and it ride so well. Compare to my CAAD8, my kebel runs much smoother, powertransfert is better on my Kuota but the components are better than my CAAD8. Both are equivalent in terne of stifness and control.


----------



## liamrichmond (May 11, 2007)

Keith (gumdad) - How much does your bike weigh? I am thinking of getting the kebel as well i also have SRAM Force and ES wheels so i was just wondering how much it would weigh.
If you could tell me that would be great.
Can you mail me some close up pics of it?
Does the aero tube put you at a disadvantage in a cross wind?

Thanks.


----------



## liamrichmond (May 11, 2007)

shoot, my email is [email protected] sorry

Thanks.


----------



## metricEee (Aug 28, 2002)

*beware of Kuota*

Don't mean to hijack the thread, but just in case someone is reading this and thinking of getting a Kuota I just wanted to give my experience as a cautionary tale. I have a Kuota kredo, and in all honesty I loved the bike - for the first few months. Then both dropouts started cracking where the seatstay attaches. Long story short, Kuota isn't planning on honoring the warranty (we'll see if my lawyer can change that) because the bike was purchased over the internet. I realize that even the best company will occasionally have a bike that breaks, but cracks after a couple of months isn't very comforting. And if you do some diggin on other forums, its obvious that Kuota isn't planning on building the company up with great costumer service. So my advice to anyone looking to get one, make sure you have a lot of faith in your LBS cause Kuota won't take care of you when their product fails.


----------



## Ray Dockrey (Aug 28, 2005)

metricEee said:


> Don't mean to hijack the thread, but just in case someone is reading this and thinking of getting a Kuota I just wanted to give my experience as a cautionary tale. I have a Kuota kredo, and in all honesty I loved the bike - for the first few months. Then both dropouts started cracking where the seatstay attaches. Long story short, Kuota isn't planning on honoring the warranty (we'll see if my lawyer can change that) because the bike was purchased over the internet. I realize that even the best company will occasionally have a bike that breaks, but cracks after a couple of months isn't very comforting. And if you do some diggin on other forums, its obvious that Kuota isn't planning on building the company up with great costumer service. So my advice to anyone looking to get one, make sure you have a lot of faith in your LBS cause Kuota won't take care of you when their product fails.


Can you point me to these forums you are talking about? I searched the ones I know of and even used Google and can't find anything about this. Thanks


----------



## metricEee (Aug 28, 2002)

The only one I could remember off the top of my head is
http://www.roadbikereview.com/cat/latest-bikes/road-bike/kuota/PRD_320951_5668crx.aspx
read the reviews and you'll see a couple of people have had some problems with the distributers.


----------



## gumdad (Feb 2, 2006)

That thread wouldn't scare me away from buying a Kuota. If you read enough about any product you will find people that have had bad experiences, as well as good. Overall, I think the good press from both the industry and users far outweighs the bad. 

That said, I'm sorry that you have had a bad experience with them, and appreciate you sharing it. That's why these forums are so useful.


----------



## chuongdoan (Jul 9, 2004)

I friggin LOVE my Kebel. I just got a set of Easton Tempest II carbon tubulars for it and the ride is awesome.


----------



## gumdad (Feb 2, 2006)

chuongdoan said:


> I friggin LOVE my Kebel. *I just got a set of Easton Tempest II carbon tubulars for it* and the ride is awesome.


Now that makes me a bit jealous. Pics?


----------



## ahumblecycler (Aug 15, 2007)

I've been lurking too long and have to add my 2 cents. I got my Kebel 1 Sept and I have nothing but love for it. I ride with Kysium SL ('08) with red Fzik bar tape, KEO sprints, and 4000 red clinchers. It is the first bike in years that made me smile even when on the verge of keeling over 

Special thanks to gumdad for all his encouragement and help!


----------



## gumdad (Feb 2, 2006)

Glad you are happy with your bike. Nice to have that experience after plunking down some hard earned cash on an item that will play such an important role in your life. 

Glad I could help you out in making the right decision.

Keith


----------



## chuongdoan (Jul 9, 2004)

gumdad said:


> Now that makes me a bit jealous. Pics?


Let me see what I can do this weekend...


----------



## chuongdoan (Jul 9, 2004)

Here's mine:


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

Dang! That is one good looking bike. Excuse me while I wipe the drool from the corner of my mouth. The Eastons are a perfect match for it.http://forums.roadbikereview.com/member.php?u=239710


----------



## gumdad (Feb 2, 2006)

Ok, sorry I asked to see that. Now I've gotta convince my wife that I need some Easton tubulars, even though I just upgraded the cross bike.

Great looking bike, I can't imagine how good it rides.


----------

